
To my fellow Americans - Parbeyjr
https://medium.com/the-white-house/to-my-fellow-americans-649af4c5fc49#.ttt06enbd
======
SFJulie
The unemployment looks good, if and only if, you don't take into account he
broke the thermometer.

The less critics says real unemployment rate = x2 (9.6)
[https://qz.com/877432/the-us-unemployment-rate-measure-is-
de...](https://qz.com/877432/the-us-unemployment-rate-measure-is-deceptive-
and-doesnt-need-to-be/)

Other economists arguing that someone who is living in misery while working
should not be really counted as a worker who can provide for his/her needs
rate the unemployment rate like in Europe at ~ 20% of active population.

Knowing that Obama helped intelligence (sic) agencies hire a lot of
contractors, he is credited of 1M workers hired for spying on US citizens.

I mean, BLS figure are at least available to the public (not like in Europe),
people with skills are supposed to use their brains no?

If he lied on unemployment rates and shutting down guantanamo, maybe he lied
on other topics, maybe?

~~~
netsharc
The numbers may look good on paper, but the fact is, enough people were
disgruntled with the system that they voted a baffoon into the White House.
Although that's probably not Obama's fault alone, how many worked against him
to stop him helping those who needed help.

~~~
burntrelish1273
Related to unemployment is economic growth and global security:

The Electoral College has failed for the second time with disastrous results,
it must be abolished (it may be too late):

0) Gore won the popular vote but W/Cheney destabilized the Middle East killing
millions at the cost of trillions.

1) Clinton won the popular vote but Trump will go full throttle to hasten the
Holocene extinction.

What is it they say about repeating something and expecting a different
result? Plus, notice any parallels to "The History of the Decline and Fall of
the Roman Empire?"

